# Can I have some more Single Females to rp with me please!



## WINGEDWOLFFlame (Apr 22, 2021)

~Hello Everybody Here On Furaffinity.net!~



I am still looking for some more Single Females to do A Fantasy Winged Wolf With Powers Mating Rp With Me Over Discord!



My discord is: Flame#4055!



So please just discord me on Discord if your interested in this kind of rp RIGHT NOW, I would greatly aperaicate it!



~Sincerely,



WingedWOLFFlame!~


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 23, 2021)

no


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 23, 2021)

Toasty9399 said:


> no


Ah, don't worry here pal. He's already been smacked with the ban hammer for constant bumping, so all is good!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Hot singles in YOUR area!
>Is the only single in the area

O-Oh..
_blushes >///<_


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 23, 2021)

if only a single girl pm me ;_;


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 23, 2021)

Ah yes, the tried and true strategy of slamming your head against a wall until you break it through the sheer number of attempts.
I'm sure the 11th time will yield better results, maybe if you play up the desperation a bit more you'll get a pity pm.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 23, 2021)

Why just single female ladies?! I feel this to be discrimination!!  What about taken, non binary royals who may or may not want to be a Squirlf with wings!! Who may or may not want to be mated!! 

-Triggered Squeaky Monarch noises!!- 

ANGERY Fløøøøf!!!

I want wings! Hot wings preferably..


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Why just single female ladies?! I feel this to be discrimination!!  What about taken, non binary royals who may or may not want to be a Squirlf with wings!! Who may or may not want to be mated!!
> 
> -Triggered Squeaky Monarch noises!!-
> 
> ...


Ist thou Queen hungry? 

This Knight is eager to take thee out for dinner if your Highness deem it acceptable.


----------



## Skittles (Apr 23, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Ist thou Queen hungry?
> 
> This Knight is eager to take thee out for dinner if your Highness deem it acceptable.


Oh yes!!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 23, 2021)

Skittles said:


> Oh yes!!


It is settled then. :3


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## GentleButter (Apr 23, 2021)

honestly tho, we didnt give this wolf enough credit for bringing us together like that today <3


----------



## JZLobo (Apr 28, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Ah yes, the tried and true strategy of slamming your head against a wall until you break it through the sheer number of attempts.
> I'm sure the 11th time will yield better results, maybe if you play up the desperation a bit more you'll get a pity pm.


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 30, 2021)

WINGEDWOLFFlame said:


> ~Hello Everybody Here On Furaffinity.net!~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I kind of want to peek in on the discord and play amogus


----------

